# έχει χάσει τη δεδηλωμένη



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, διαβάζω: «Με δεδομένο πλέον ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει χάσει τη δεδηλωμένη (έχει 131 βουλευτές), ρυθμιστής των εξελίξεων είναι η ΝΔ, καθώς εάν άρει την εμπιστοσύνη της στην κυβέρνηση, η χώρα θα οδηγηθεί σε εκλογές».
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231165857

Η Wikipedia (που την έχω πρόχειρη) λέει:
Ο ελληνικός κοινοβουλευτισμός βασίζεται στην *αρχή της δεδηλωμένης*, που αφορά στη δεδηλωμένη εμπιστοσύνη της Βουλής στον Πρωθυπουργό και τους/τις Υπουργούς του. Συνεπώς ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας πρέπει να διορίσει για Πρωθυπουργό πρόσωπο που θα λάβει την ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης των Βουλευτών (δηλαδή 151 ψήφους). Η Κυβέρνηση μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να ζητήσει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης από τη Βουλή: αντιστρόφως, ένας αριθμός Βουλευτών μπορεί να ζητήσει "πρόταση μομφής". Οι δύο αυτές διαδικασίες συμβαίνουν σπανίως στην πράξη, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι συνήθως προβλέψιμο, καθώς φαινόμενα κομματικής απειθαρχίας είναι ιδιαίτερα σπάνια.

Στην αγγλική:
Greek parliamentary politics hinge upon the principle of the "δεδηλωμένη" (pronounced "dhedhilomeni"), *the "declared confidence" of Parliament to the Prime Minister and his/her administration*. This means that the President of the Republic is bound to appoint as Prime Minister a person who will be approved by a majority of the Parliament's members (i.e. 151 votes). With the current electoral system, it is the leader of the party gaining a plurality of the votes in the Parliamentary elections who gets appointed Prime Minister. An administration may, at any time, seek a "vote of confidence"; conversely, a number of Members of Parliament may ask that a "vote of reproach censure" be taken. Both are rare occurrences with usually predictable outcomes as voting outside the party line happens very seldom.

Στα αγγλικά μιλάμε συνήθως για *απώλεια της κοινοβουλευτικής πλειοψηφίας*: PASOK has *lost its parliamentary majority*. Είναι σωστό να πούμε ότι έχει χάσει τη δεδηλωμένη;


----------



## rogne (Feb 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στα αγγλικά μιλάμε συνήθως για *απώλεια της κοινοβουλευτικής πλειοψηφίας*: PASOK has *lost its parliamentary majority*. Είναι σωστό να πούμε ότι έχει χάσει τη δεδηλωμένη;



Σαφώς όχι, το αγγλικό είναι το σωστό. Το "Newsroom ΔΟΛ" καλύτερα να μασάει παρά να μιλάει.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η δεδηλωμένη εμπιστοσύνη της Βουλής, δηλαδή η υποστήριξη της πλειοψηφίας των βουλευτών, δεν αναφέρεται σε πολιτικό κόμμα αλλά σε πρόσωπο και συνδέεται με το αξίωμα του πρωθυπουργού. Αν δηλαδή κάποιος πολιτικός (αρχηγός κόμματος συνήθως) την έχει τότε γίνεται πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ιστορικά η δεδηλωμένη έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί με την έννοια της _προδήλως τεκμαιρόμενης_ εμπιστοσύνης της Βουλής στο πρόσωπο του πρωθυπουργού και όχι με την έννοια της εκφρασμένης με ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Μετά από εκλογές, ο βασιλιάς όφειλε να αναθέτει εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης στον αρχηγό του πλειοψηφούντος κόμματος και όχι σε κάποιον άλλον. Αυτό ήταν το κρίσιμο στάδιο. Στη συνέχεια η δεδηλωμένη, που τεκμαιρόταν βάσει της απόλυτης πλειοψηφίας του πρώτου κόμματος ή βάσει των επιτυγχανόμενων πολιτικών συμμαχιών, θα έπρεπε ούτως ή άλλως να επικυρωθεί με ψηφοφορία.


----------



## Philip (Feb 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> "vote of reproach"



πιο συνηθισμένο είναι το vote of censure.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Αχ αχ αχ... Ούτε που το είδα. Για την ακρίβεια, πρώτη φορά το βλέπω οπουδήποτε. Κάποιος καλός κύριος γραμμένος εκεί θα κάνει τον κόπο να το διορθώσει, σύντομα.


----------



## cougr (Feb 14, 2012)

And strictly speaking "πρόταση μομφής" translates as "*motion* of censure".


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Είχα υπόψη μου να βάλω κάτω κάποια στιγμή όλον αυτό τον πλούτο ορολογίας (_πρόταση δυσπιστίας_ κ.τ.ό.):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_of_no_confidence


----------



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2012)

Καθηγητής νεότερης ιστορίας στο πανεπιστήμιο μου έλεγε χτες για γραπτά φοιτητών σχετικά με την _αρχή της *βεβηλωμένης*_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2012)

Αυτή θα διδάσκεται σε καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια, με αφορμή τη σημερινή Βουλή :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αυτή θα διδάσκεται σε καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια, με αφορμή τη σημερινή Βουλή :)



Ε, ναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2015)

Εδώ μιλώντας για τη "δεδηλωμένη" λένε "working majority". Το ξέρω ότι δεν εννοούν "δεδηλωμένη" με την έννοια που το λέμε εμείς.By late Sunday night it had become clear that Tsipras’s U-turn on measures he had once spurned had produced a potentially far-reaching split. In addition to 17 MPs breaking ranks at the weekend – stripping his government of a *working majority* – 15 other lawmakers also indicated they would not approve the agreement in its entirety.​


----------

